# Recipe tag



## bullseye (Aug 3, 2009)

I may have posted about this before, but I think it would be useful to have the ability to tag a post as an actual recipe.  Case in point--I have a bunch of ocean perch and was looking for ideas.  A search sent me to all kinds of threads--games, tangentially related threads that turned out useless, etc.  I know I could post a question, but would it not be easier to be able to refine the search for actual recipes?  What do the rest of you think?


----------



## Andy R (Aug 4, 2009)

Neat idea.  Let me think about how we can do this...


----------



## bullseye (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks, Andy.


----------

